# هل المسيح هو الله أم أبن الله؟؟!!!



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2010)

*:smi420:هل المسيح هو الله أم أبن الله؟؟!!!

سألتنى إحدى البنات الصغيرات فى مدارس التربية الكنسية هل المسيح هو الله أم ابن الله؟
فأجبتها: 
إن أى ملك هو ابن ملك , فعندما نقول عنه إن هذا هو الملك يكون الكلام صحيحآ , وعندما نقول إنه ابن الملك يكون الكلام صحيحآ أيضآ لأنه من الجنس الملوكى , فهو ملك إبن ملك.
فالسيد المسيح هو الله بسبب جوهره الإلهى مع الآب فيه , 
وهو ابن الله بسبب أنه كلمة الله المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور , وكل من هو مولود فهو ابن.



المرجع:
كتاب :
مائة سؤال وجواب فى
العقيدة المسيحية الأرثوذكسية
لنيافة الحبر الجليل
الأنبا بيشوى
إعداد
الأكليريكى الدكتور
سامح حلمى
*​


----------



## ستيفان (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا" للتوضيح 
بركات الرب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> شكرا" للتوضيح
> بركات الرب​


أشكرك لمشاركتكم
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

* ##############
رجاء محبه عدم الرد علي المشاركات المخالفه 
لانه القسم غير خاص بالرد علي الشبهات 
*


----------



## حسن مكي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ابن الملك ملك كلام صحيح ---------السؤال من الذي يحكم -----ومتي يحكم ابن الملك


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أكتوبر 2010)

حسن مكي قال:


> ابن الملك ملك كلام صحيح ---------السؤال من الذي يحكم -----ومتي يحكم ابن الملك


استاذى زى ما نبهتكم مشرفة القسم قبل ذلك
(دة قسم مسيحى كتابى مش قسم للأسئلة)
أشكرك


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> *فالسيد المسيح هو الله بسبب جوهره الإلهى مع الآب فيه ,
> وهو ابن الله بسبب أنه كلمة الله المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور , وكل من هو مولود فهو ابن.*


*روعة حبيبي...*
*الرب يبارك ايام حياتك...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *روعة حبيبي...*
> *الرب يبارك ايام حياتك...*


أشكرك استاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## حسن مكي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اين اضع الاسئلة


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2010)

حسن مكي قال:


> اين اضع الاسئلة


*قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية *


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا ابو تربو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا ابو تربو
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



أشكرك استاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

توضيح مهم وجميل  جدا

شكراا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> توضيح مهم وجميل  جدا
> 
> شكراا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


أشكرك استاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## Samir poet (28 أبريل 2011)

روووعة بجدااااااااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> روووعة بجدااااااااااااا


أشكرك استاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أبريل 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يباركك


أشكرك استاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## soso a (28 أبريل 2011)

فعلا سؤال مهم و ورد واضح وجميل 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> فعلا سؤال مهم و ورد واضح وجميل
> الرب يبارك خدمتك


أشكرك تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## العراقيه (29 أبريل 2011)

*توضيح رائع جدا 
بوركت اخي العزيز*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2011)

العراقيه قال:


> *توضيح رائع جدا
> بوركت اخي العزيز*​


أشكرك تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## Ebram S (29 أبريل 2011)

ممكن يا حبيبي نعمل موضوع مطول من دة بالأيات نوضح فية بشد ان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس واحد عشان نوضح لاخواتنا المسلمين لأن زي منتا عارف كاتب القرأن قالهم احنا بنعبد ثلاثة !!


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2011)

Ebram S قال:


> ممكن يا حبيبي نعمل موضوع مطول من دة بالأيات نوضح فية بشد ان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس واحد عشان نوضح لاخواتنا المسلمين لأن زي منتا عارف كاتب القرأن قالهم احنا بنعبد ثلاثة !!


لو حضرتك عملت سيرش فى القسم هتلاقى موضوعات كتيرة للاعضاء بتتكلم عن موضوع الآيات 
اللى بتوضح اننا بنعد اله واحد وليس ثلاثة..

أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام ونعمه


----------

